# R.I.P Bowser..you are missed



## bowserrip (Nov 28, 2012)

yesterday morning I woke up and fed my betta who was very active and as usual happy to see him. he always swam to the surface and would look at me. yesterday morning ive never seen him so active like he was. 

I came back home from work yesterday to feed bowser my beloved betta and I didnt see him in the tank so I thought he jumped out of the tank. I looked all over and saw no trace of him. then i called my mother who normally says hi to him and who he recognizes and swims in little circles in excitement when he sees her. my mother didnt know where he was either. then i looked all over his tank and i saw what looked like a small stick stuck in the middle of my spraybar. i pulled out the spraybar and he slid down into my tank lifeless. i picked him up from the bottom and he was gone. no life in him. 

i started crying and called my mother back and she said she was sorry.

My betta drowned because he went inside the green eheim 2217 spray bar and he couldnt get out. I kept the spray bar for him attached to the glass with the suction cups it comes with because he liked to rest on it. The entrance to the spraybar is so tiny i never thought he could get in it. but he did and the poor little guy couldnt get out. he got stick in the middle of the eheim 2217 spray bar and drowned  yes bettas can and do drown. trust me.

i have an intake pipe and also a separate outtake pipe so the spraybar was just there for him in the tank to rest on in the middle of the back of the tank's glass near the top. i should have known better. i feel so guilty. i never thought he would even try to get inside the spray bar.

i tried to give him the best life i could. i got him from petco he came in a small cup. then i got him a 1/2 gallon container. then i got him a 1 gallon bowl. then i learned everything i could about fish, cycling, aquariums and betta fish thanks to you all and to other forums. 5 months later i got him a 20 gallon rimless ADA aquarium with driftwood and floating wisteria and made him 2 coconut caves. i got him a zoo-med floating log which he liked to sleep in. i ordered him thai plants which are coming tomorrow from the internet and then his tank would have been finally complete but he wont get to see them now. i did my best for him. it breaks my heart. i worked so hard and did so much research to make him happy. i saved up my money to get him a beautiful large tank and everything bettas like and now he's gone. 

he only got to enjoy his new tank for 3 weeks. he was so happy. prior to that he was in the 1 gallon bowl for 3 months with twice weekly water changes. i took great care of him for as long as i had him.

It really broke my heart yesterday when i picked him up and he wasnt moving. Im still depressed. he was my pride and joy. a very friendly and wonderful little fish. poor little guy. rest in peace bowser. i will always miss you and love you and im so sorry you had to die like that. 


i hope anyone reading this will learn from what happened and not use a small pipe or spray bar in the tank as a place for bettas to rest on unless you make sure both ends are sealed. if you dont, your betta will try to swim in it and drown. :/

R.I.P. Bowser. you brought me joy in my life when I had none.


----------



## bowserrip (Nov 28, 2012)

*his photos...*

Here are Bowser's recent photos when I transferred him to his new tank. 
:/


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I am so sorry! What you wrote was touching...I hope he knows how much you miss him and loved him & love him still!!!
Swim in peace Bowser!!! <3


----------



## bowserrip (Nov 28, 2012)

thank you for your kind words and sympathy. he should have died of old age. he is missed ;( i wish nothing ever died. life can be really unfair.


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I know, it is so unfair! But I believe that every animal (and person) we meet has something to teach us.
I still miss my little rescues, Lucky and Skye, and wish I could have done more for them. But then I think about how much they taught me, even in their short time, and it helps a little bit.


----------



## bowserrip (Nov 28, 2012)

youre right....i miss him so much. he was the light thru my dark clouds. i would do anything to bring him back. i miss u boswer and im sorry ;((((


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

S.I.P., Bowser. Remember, someday you will meet him under the Rainbow Bridge and you will get to love Bowser all over again.


----------



## bowserrip (Nov 28, 2012)

thank you to both of you. you both have beautiful bettas. one day i will see him again.


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Don't worry, Bowser probably has met Fred and the others now. Fred is one of our posters betta that passed not too long ago. Chances are, they are dancing with joy in mosquito land right now. Chin up and go rescue the others!


----------



## bowserrip (Nov 28, 2012)

yes indeed they are all in betta heaven  i would like to continue posting on this forum and helping other owners with any questions about betta care. you all are great and i couldnt have given him a happy home without all of your help and information and of course thanks for your understanding and sympathy thanks so much to all of you. i wish i could get a petition going to force petco petsmart and walmart to not keep their bettas in those inhumane tiny cups. youre right tho, i will keep rescuing them in the meantime.


----------

